

Why no multitouch on the G1? Because Apple said so. - transburgh
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/02/10/why-no-multitouch-on-the-g1-because-apple-said-so/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=475099>

Also relevant:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=444051>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451398>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451381>

------
Jakob
Please use the original source. In the past time double entries occur which
can be avoided by this simple rule.

------
robotron
I thought HTC developed the G1

~~~
eli
They built the hardware. And, indeed, the hardware _does_ appear to support
multitouch. But the OS does not.

